# Real Photoshop Skills NWS



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

OMFG :doublesho
couldnt believe it after watching it twice 
really impressive stuff






enjoy :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I posted this on here a few months ago, it's very impressive!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I posted this on here a few months ago, it's very impressive!


sorry, didnt know


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

that's ok it's worth a second look as it really is quite impressive and no doubt not everyone saw it the first time around!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe that was done using the new Beer Goggles filter in the latest version of Photoshop.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol i dont know how i even came across it
i was searching boty + beatbox and ended up clicking this at some point


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Pah thats nout, I can do that in seconds after ~10 pints of Stella...... :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> Pah thats nout, I can do that in seconds after ~10 pints of Stella...... :thumb:


i would like to see that


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> i would like to see that


beer goggles 100% success


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> beer goggles 100% success


only problem with that is when you hit save in photoshop the image stays the same forever with beer goggles the image returns to it's original format the next morning.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

and you wake up feeling like sh*t


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

i think that the guy who used MS paint and did a car with it is pretty pro


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

theres a few videos of pepo drawing cars on ms paint

i can remember watching one of a porky gt and a lambo


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I bet that gave that girl a moral boost........lol, cheaper than lipo suction i suppose, i do think he left the ankles to skinny tho but otherwise 5hit hot


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Who says u have to be a thin model eh?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Whats he using for the shrinking, smudge tool?? (kinda hard to follow the layers / tools etc) but great none the less!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think he's using the liquify tool.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep, it's Liquify.


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> lol i dont know how i even came across it
> i was searching boty + beatbox and ended up clicking this at some point


I can't believe you admit to searching using those strings:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

pany said:


> I can't believe you admit to searching using those strings:lol:


be quiet newbie


----------

